# anybody work in the construction industry?



## ifu95702 (May 20, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm wondering if somebody can help me.

I'm doing some research on the construction market in Dubai and desperately trying to find someone who works for the procurement department of one of the big contractors like Laing O Rourke, Carrillion, Al Naboodah, Habtoors, Murray & Roberts etc.

I've got a few questions I'm hoping they can answer for me.

Could anybody help point me in the right direction?

thanks
Chris


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Chris,
I saw your wife (?) is also asking the question on "another site" 

Hopefully someone will be able to help you with your enquiry.
i think there are a few on the board (s) who are in the industry (like us), but not sure if they work for the above mentioned companies.

Good luck


----------



## ifu95702 (May 20, 2008)

thanks, yes it is my wife.... i'm trying all avenues! )


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I work for ETA Ascon, the M&E Division. Not directly in procurement, but certainly have an input in purchasing, so I possibly may be able to give some help


----------



## ifu95702 (May 20, 2008)

Hi Ogri,

I tried to send you a private message in response to your post but I'm not sure if you got it. My wife tells me I need to have made a certain number of posts before I can send PM's.

Did you receive it?

thanks
Chris


----------



## Wilfie (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi, I will be starting with Al-Futtaim Carillion in a couple of weeks in the Supply Chain Team - 7th Sep to be precise. Let me know what your after and I may be able to get some answers for you.


----------



## ifu95702 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Wilfie,

I'll try to send you a PM, let me know if you don't get it in the next hour....

best regards
Chris


----------

